# Do you? (Back up)



## kburra (Jun 15, 2022)

Talking to many friends I am amazed at the number of them that don't back up their phones or computers, most have 100s (or more) Photos/Documents/Emails/PDF files etc, and when I ask what if your computer crashed or you lost your phone what would you do? *Mmmmmm* is usually their answer. Now it is not that hard to transfer everything to a USB/External HD or the cloud is it?...what do you do? if anything.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2022)

Do you? (Back up)​


kburra said:


> ..what do you do? if anything.


I back up religiously
Right after getting my laptop back from the repair guy

Then

A couple weeks later I forget about it
,,,,until I get it back from the repair guy

I do have a backup drive that has all the important stuff
......from six years ago


----------



## Devi (Jun 15, 2022)

I back up on the last day of every month to an external hard drive.

I also use Hekasoft Backup & Restore to back up my email and browser bookmarks.
https://hekasoft.com/hekasoft-backup-restore/

I manually back up my calendars.

I also delete the contents of some temp files before I do the backups.

Right now, I'm using an older copy of Acronis True Image to back up each of our computers to the external hard drives.

My favorite saying with regard to all this: having too many copies is better than none.


----------



## kburra (Jun 16, 2022)

Well done Devi!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Certain files (of my choosing) are backed-up automatically.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2022)

Nope.

My life isn't that complicated. 

Most information is only important for a short period of time and eventually becomes *stuff*.  

If I need to I can easily retrieve most things from the original source. 

Family photos are available on FB.

About all, I would need to do is add a few important telephone numbers to my contact list.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

I back mine up once a week, twice if there is a Microsoft update.


----------



## kburra (Jun 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nope.
> 
> My life isn't that complicated.
> 
> ...


Would not rely too much on *Facebook* if the photos are important, my Facebook was hacked lost everything, and the consequence was could not make a new Facebook until deleted the original account (email & login details)just saying!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 16, 2022)

My phone automatically sends the pictures to the cloud..


----------



## katlupe (Jun 16, 2022)

I do not use my phone for pictures. Just talking or texting. For my computer all the photos I take myself or want to save from other sources I put on an external hard drive. I don't even store them on the computer. I do the same with whatever I write.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 16, 2022)

kburra said:


> Talking to many friends I am amazed at the number of them that don't back up their phones or computers, most have 100s (or more) Photos/Documents/Emails/PDF files etc, and when I ask what if your computer crashed or you lost your phone what would you do? *Mmmmmm* is usually their answer. Now it is not that hard to transfer everything to a USB/External HD or the cloud is it?...what do you do? if anything.


Not hard?


----------



## Lee (Jun 16, 2022)

Nope, cause I don't know how.....anyone care to explain how


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 16, 2022)

I use an external hard drive. Photos are backed up there and in the cloud.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2022)

Mine are to the cloud. When I changed iPhones, all I had to do is bring the old phone near the new one and everything switched over automatically.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 16, 2022)

I use USB for various files..back it up once a month or whenever there is anything important.
Main folder for Documents which includes  folders all government, banking, contracts , Excel w/p . etc.,
Other folders for Music , Photos, and 'Stuff' which can have anything in it like gifs, jokes, whatever.
All on one 8GB USB.
I don't use cloud or any other on line storage. It is online and It can crash or be hacked too!

My mobile is strictly for phone calls and texting


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 16, 2022)

Nope, don't know much about it, so have not tried to...


----------



## oldman (Jun 16, 2022)

I have a 2TB stand alone WD hard drive that I back up my files to.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 16, 2022)

Only when I get tired of going forward.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2022)

I use an external HD and back up my files every couple of days.   And, then, there is the "cloud" which MS say backs up the files daily.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

My photos are in the cloud , as well as on 3 External HD's....  along with PDF's and various docs...


----------



## officerripley (Jun 16, 2022)

I too back up to an external hard drive; it's set to do an auto backup daily.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Jun 16, 2022)

We're members of the Apple cult - so there's whatever iCloud stuff that happens automatically for photos and phone data etc.. I also have us both set up with a non-Apple cloud backup service that backs up our entire laptops in the background - set it and forget it.  Gmail is my main mailbox, but since Google is know for occasional hiccups or randomly blocking you from you account for strange and unknown reasons, I also leave a local mail client running that downloads all the email and thus have a local copy of it as well.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jun 16, 2022)

I back up daily to an eternal hard drive for my laptop and direct everything to SD card for phone.  I don't trust the Cloud.


----------



## Oldntired (Jun 16, 2022)

Not sure I know how. I use an iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2022)

Does anyone know of a device to backup an iPad to, besides the cloud?  I backup to the cloud, but in the future would like to move all the old family photos to a secondary location.  

Maybe I’m missing the big picture (pun intended), but I think the Apple set up of directories is dreadful.  The other day I took photos of my jewellery and later as a test did a search by jewellery and then by rings. It found 4 photos of dozens.  Not impressive.  

Our non-Apple computer is backed up to an external drive regularly and a copy is kept in our safe deposit box.  It might not have the latest info on that one but it’s something to work with.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> I back up daily to an eternal hard drive for my laptop and direct everything to SD card for phone.  I don't trust the Cloud.


I've looked at all kinds of drives for decades,  and have not found one that is 'eternal' yet at any store nor online.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> Does anyone know of a device to backup an iPad to, besides the cloud?


I thought of time machine,  which I used in the past with computers, but found this just now instead >>

People also ask
Can you backup an iPad to an external hard drive?​Even if you don't have a computer, *you can still backup iPad to an external drive*. For this, you need to use a USB-to-lightning adapter so that you can easily connect your external hard drive directly to your iPad. Later, you can move your data (like your photos) from your iPad to your external hard drive.

Backup iPad to an External Hard Drive with/without a Computer​


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jun 21, 2022)

You might check with Amazon for an external hard drive.....


----------

